# Recent ministry video



## Pergamum (Jan 8, 2020)

Here is a recent video: 




This year we founded the 501c3 Jungle Hope in the US. Since such names are too common in Indonesia, my co-workers insisted that the national face of the ministry be called TJM. I didn't like my name in it, but they insisted. 

But anyway, here is a recent video. 

I am bound to get flack over the "justice" section, but I added it on purpose, since it was geared towards Papuans and since there have been land grabs, false contracts "signed" by illiterate tribals (with their thumbs that have taken their lands) who could not read the terms are were exploited, illegal mining, and dumping of mercury in the river. 

Ok, I hope you are blessed by the video.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

